# My Background



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

Not trying to stir the pot, but since someone asked about my background, I will provide the answers. I don’t think I ever really introduced myself in this forum, anyway.

Yale University, BA in American Studies, 1980, magna cum laude, departmental honors

Boston University, Master of Arts in Teaching in English Language and Literature, 1999, #1 in cohort, Phi Delta Kappa

25 years in teaching, all humanities, including history, philosophy, literature, social sciences, art history

Published a little early, film reviews mostly, was regular reviewer for Memphis Magazine for four years

French and Latin are my best languages, Spanish reading is better than Spanish speaking, studied Russian a little

Best earning years were in commercial real estate - education doesn’t pay well


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

education pays but you have to be in the right fild. I picked similar course as you did but quickly fihured out that is I wanted to retire comfortably at age 50 education was not the field.


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

The worst of education wasn’t even the pay; it was obstructive school administrations. I usually had GREAT relations with my students, and the subject-matter I worked with was always intellectually stimulating. But in hindsight, I wouldn’t go down this career path again. 🙁


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

PatrickMurtha said:


> The worst of education wasn’t even the pay; it was obstructive school administrations. I usually had GREAT relations with my students, and the subject-matter I worked with was always intellectually stimulating. But in hindsight, I wouldn’t go down this career path again. 🙁


I got out after 5 years of teaching , got into the wine business and never looked back..


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

My undergraduate degree was in Marine Biology. A lot of fun but not very fiscally responsible.
Through a combination of some graduate level computer science courses (and a lot of self-teaching) I got into that field which worked out rather well (with a lot of luck and good-timing).
I managed to pick up a handful of patents over the years. If you are using a browser there is a good chance you are exercising some of my work. Some of my patents are so esoteric that today I would have to re-read them several times before I could describe them to you.


----------



## timmy45 (Mar 22, 2021)

I took a science track educationally, chemistry and biology undergrad, medical school in SF CA in the 60's (interesting) spent 25 yrs in private practice and then on to Quality Director and Infection Control Officer in a couple of hospitals and health plans. All good things that have come to me have been through opportunities provided by education. I now know that automotive engineering would have been my passion...... Good luck played a part with early knowledge of companies like Microsoft, Costco, Starbucks and Adobe. Love the Mexican people and culture and living in a strong Spanish speaking neighborhood.


----------

